# What are your "must-haves" in a barn?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a hayloft, and no hay elevator, it's is a major work out storing hay up there. Go with ground level hay storage, something where you back the truck up to and unload it. Unless I buy hay from dealer that will deliver and stack it for me in the loft, I don't use it.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I like having hay storage in a separate building then the barn. So many barn fires are started in the hay storage, and burn faster/hotter because of hay. So I like my hay in a separate building and only keep a few bales at a time in the barn. 

A must have, which my hubby is now making me in my barn because i've been going nuts without, is a proper place to hang blankets to dry. A place where they can hang properly to dry is huge for me.

Also a good feed room with a table to mix grain on and supplement storage. 

A wide aisle for the farrier to work, with electrical outlets in convenient spots for the vet to use. 

I have more but my brain is kind of dead right now lol.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

NBEventer said:


> I like having hay storage in a separate building then the barn. So many barn fires are started in the hay storage, and burn faster/hotter because of hay. So I like my hay in a separate building and only keep a few bales at a time in the barn.
> 
> A must have, which my hubby is now making me in my barn because i've been going nuts without, is a proper place to hang blankets to dry. A place where they can hang properly to dry is huge for me.
> 
> ...


Great tips, thanks! I would never have thought of a blanket drying area! And yes, I have thought of the fire risk, but don't think we can build a whole separate building for hay. Also, how wide an aisle do you recommend?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

As wide as you can manage. Ideally, so you can drive a truck or tractor through the alleyway.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Fully enclosed tack room instead of using an extra stall. Easier to keep things clean and rodents out (although I do have a hole cut in the side of mine so the cats can get in to catch the mice).

A phone is handy but I suppose since most folks have cell phones these days having a line run to the barn isn't necessary.

You already mentioned electric & water but if your hubby is going to be using things like a compressor in the barn you'll want it to have it own breaker box so you have enough juice for everything. Frost free hydrants if you live in an area that gets below freezing.

I like the horses having direct access to the barn so you don't have to lead them in and out. 

If you're running water lines anyway maybe get it set up for an automatic waterer. That is at the top of my wish list. Electric too if you need it to be heated.

I don't have it but I think putting an old washer & dryer in the barn would be handy.

I can get fancier from here if you have deep pockets. LOL Like a heated office with a sofa bed and bathroom, wash stall with heated water, fridge to keep drinks and meds in, ceiling fans...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Fully enclosed tack room instead of using an extra stall. Easier to keep things clean and rodents out (although I do have a hole cut in the side of mine so the cats can get in to catch the mice).
> 
> A phone is handy but I suppose since most folks have cell phones these days having a line run to the barn isn't necessary.
> 
> ...


LOL, yes that last part! But I'm afraid that if I did that, I'd never come back into my house again! 

Walling off the tack room is a good idea. I think I have enough room to do that. I can put a space heater in there for colder months when I need to spend extra time there. I plan on making it a nice space for hanging out, with a couple of benches, a table and a mini fridge so yeah, definitely don't want to just use an empty stall. 

I hear people talk about a washer & dryer in the barn. How often do you need to wash stuff though? My house is literally like 100 ft away so I can't imagine the need for it with only two horses. My washer & dryer are in the unfinished part of my basement, so messy blankets can be brought in without messing up the whole house. In fact, I have started making a little entrance area directly into the basement so we can leave our mucky boots and barn coats down there. That should help keep the mess and smells away from the main floor of the house (for some strange reason, some people think horse manure smells bad!!???  ).

Definitely a separate breaker box and frost-free water. It gets bitterly cold here (like -35 celcius). An automatic waterer is something I considered until a lot of people told me it was a bad idea because they often froze/got jammed and flooded. Anyone have experience with them in a cold climate?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

waresbear said:


> As wide as you can manage. Ideally, so you can drive a truck or tractor through the alleyway.


I think that's the plan. At the very least, I need to be able to get my ATV through there with a trailer. I'll have to go out and measure my husband's truck to see how wide it would have to be to accommodate it.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I couldn't live without my little window unit a/c in the tack room!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I know how big 36 x 40 is not because I ended up cutting my barn down to 24 x 40 so the mister could have a 36 x 50 workshop. The only reason I gave in was because he is an ace mechanic, capable of fixing more things than the average "bear husband"

Meaning, before you get too excited about tack rooms, kitchen areas, wash areas, four 12 x 12 stalls, PLEASE get a couple cans of white spray paint and paint your barn on the ground in the exact spot it will be built. Use exact dimensions and paint the name of each space with its intended use.

It will be a rude awakening of what does and doesn't fit nicely into a 36 x 40 area:-(

Not trying to burst your bubble, just trying to add some reality, since I completely understand your thought process and why you think that way

As far as the realities:

1. Give yourself a big enough electric box, it is well worth the money to have something bigger than you think you will need but it turns out you WILL need it.
1.1 220 amp service.

2. Put plenty of plugs in sensible places, not where you will blocking the walls by storing things.

3. Make sure all your wiring is in critter-proof conduit, squirrels, mice etc. LOVE to chew wiring.

Have windows. At the very least put two in, across from each other and make sure they open and have screens.

Don't waste space. Place your electric box in close proximity to one of the windows, and also make that your main counter/cupboard area. I bought those plubber (plastic-rubber) cupboards from Lowes because they can easily be washed down without rotting or rusting. I also bought two pieces of out-of-stock kitchen counter top to put on top of them, thus fashioning my own barn kitchen that can be moved around or taken outside for spring cleaning.

Water, where do you want your water spigots? Have one at each end of the barn, trust me you won't be sorry to have two spigots and two lines are not that expensive.

Have frost free spigots installed but either you or your husband need to stand over top of the sub contractors to make sure they install them correctly, las they WILL freeze up in the mildest of winters, if not put in properly:-(

If the barn is metal, put kickboards up, four feet high, so a horse won't run its leg thru the metal. Use hardwood or 3/4" plywood, if you've got a really laid back horse.

I have pipe panel stalls. That started out as temporary but, with four horses in a 24 x 40 barn, hay and shavings also in there, pipe panels allow for more air circulation. My horses have never fought over the rails either, they've been together anywhere from 9 to 19 years, are all geldings, and the worst they do is pick at each other like kids in the back seat of the car.

That's all I got, nothin' fancy but, I hope it helps


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

A large tack room with spacious lockers is always nice, you don't sound like you want to have boarders, but maybe some day you might, I don't know. I love the barn I board at's tack room; our lockers are really large. Just make it comfortable for you! 

Also, an indoor heated wash stall is lovely, too. 

A feed room is a must, you don't want your ponies to be able to get their mouths on it!  

You could always use an extra stall as a designated space for your pitchforks, shavings, wheel barrel, etc. 

And finally, I don't know if this doesn't bother you or not, but I cant stand barns with dirt floors. They get ridiculously muddy in wet weather, the stalls aren't level, and it's just less aesthetically pleasing than concrete. 

Good luck with your barn! Please, please, please post pictures when it's being built/ when it's finished ^.^.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Lots of good ideas.

Things I have come to appreciate in my current barn (which was designed by my DH before I met him):

front-free hydrant only feet away from the water tank. its SO nice to only need a 6 foot hose to connect and fill the tank, as that is super simple to unhook and drain in the winter. also we have an electric outlet beside the hydrant for easy plug-in for tank heater.. this has been hands-down what I have appreciated the most in the winter!!

stalls that open to a small paddock. the horses love being able to come and go and i love having the option of closing them into a stall if needed. we added a big overhang to the area immediately outside the stalls which the horses love, as it provides additional shelter (we have run-in sheds in the pastures as well, but they really use under the overhang the most).

brushed concrete aisleway - cleans up so nicely, much less hassle than dirt or mats, great surface for vet or farrier, etc. if you plan to make it driveable by a truck, make sure you leave enough room to open at least the driver door (a friend bought a place that her truck would fit into, but not enough room for the door to open, so could only back the bed in or else had to shimmy out an open window!!)

totally enclosed feed room. keep horses (and unwanted critters) out. i second whoever said having a tabletop workspace in the feed room is wonderful. so much easier on the back than having everything on the floor. we had a small dorm-type fridge in the feed room before finding a cheap full sized one that now lives in the tack room.

enclosed tack area. keeps things much cleaner and can be lockable if you live in a questionable area or travel a lot.

hay storage. we use loft space for the bulk storage, but also got a small storage shed that sits outside for the day-to-day hay use (my DH used the spare stall for hay before my mare and I arrived, claiming the stall). its so nice not to have to climb into the hayloft daily and keeps the mess to a smaller area (i cannot throw hay down without the bales bouncing everywhere and making a huge mess). i think you plan on a spare stall, so could always use that for easy access hay until you get more horses. :wink:

blanket hanging/drying space (assuming you use blankets). this is something we plan to work on, as currently we have some hooks but i throw blankets over the tractor (in the garage) for the best drying. I saw an ingenious bar suspended by ropes/pulleys in a barn that I hope we can replicate, making use of the extra space over our aisleway (our loft is only over the stalls so the aisle is 2 stories high).


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I mAde my tack storage reach in closets with by pass doors. Every tack room I have ever had collected too much junk, and The center floor felt like wasted space. We made them just deep enough for our saddle racks, and used 3 doors(built by the Amis barn builder). One rack for English saddles, one for western, and the strap goods and bits in the other. My mistake was not planning separate saddle pad storage, so they go on a rack under the bridles now. 

I am washing 8 winter blankets and sheets today.....I would appreciate a washer and dryer at the barn!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Our next door neighbors at our old place had one of these and loved it. Up to the point of us moving they had never had any trouble with it. We lived at that place 7 years and she'd had it a few years before we moved there so I'll guess around 10 years trouble free.

Heated Livestock Waterer - FarmTek


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Heated tack room! The water in our barn comes into the heated room so we don't have to worry about pipes freezing. Also agree with a dedicated place to dry blankets and hay storage in a separate building would be ideal. If you do store hay in a loft, stairs to go up there would be nice (we use a latter which I'm not a fan of).


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

As someone who lives in the same area as you. Avoid automatic waterers, especially in a small barn like you have. No matter what you do for the barn and pipes, unless your barn is heated you won't be able to avoid bursting pipes.

Also having buckets helps you keep an eye on what your horses are drinking. 

Storage area for bedding. If you buy your bedding in bulk, or even bales of shavings or wood pellets (wood pellets rock for bedding btw) having a place to store them is a must.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> I know how big 36 x 40 is not because I ended up cutting my barn down to 24 x 40 so the mister could have a 36 x 50 workshop. The only reason I gave in was because he is an ace mechanic, capable of fixing more things than the average "bear husband"
> 
> Meaning, before you get too excited about tack rooms, kitchen areas, wash areas, four 12 x 12 stalls, PLEASE get a couple cans of white spray paint and paint your barn on the ground in the exact spot it will be built. Use exact dimensions and paint the name of each space with its intended use.
> 
> It will be a rude awakening of what does and doesn't fit nicely into a 36 x 40 area:-(


Yes, that's a great idea! I was just going to mark the four corners of the building so I had an idea of its footprint, but painting each room makes total sense. I did draft a small model and I see what you mean. To be clear, only three stalls will be finished as stalls with the fourth being a tack room. I will probably not have a kitchen or a washing area. Initially, my husband proposed we split the barn down the middle (lengthwise), but now I'm thinking it would be more efficient to do it the other way, with me getting a 24' x 36' area (which allows me to have windows on both sides, thus providing better air flow and lighting) and the remnant, a 16 x 36' space being divided yet again so I can have hay storage over in his area (planning on a 16 x 12 space for this). I guess the remaining question is can my husband live with a 16 x 24ft space for his tractor and farm equipment? Or do we need to build even bigger? We have the room, but it will depend on what this would mean to the budget.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

NBEventer said:


> As someone who lives in the same area as you. Avoid automatic waterers, especially in a small barn like you have. No matter what you do for the barn and pipes, unless your barn is heated you won't be able to avoid bursting pipes.
> 
> Also having buckets helps you keep an eye on what your horses are drinking.
> 
> Storage area for bedding. If you buy your bedding in bulk, or even bales of shavings or wood pellets (wood pellets rock for bedding btw) having a place to store them is a must.


Yes, given that we only plan on getting two horses (and to the poster above, no we will not be boarding horses - my husband and I are busy enough as it is and we live in the middle of nowhere) so I figured the third stall would be for bedding and the fourth would be a tack room. I want the option of having the use of a third stall because if a horse should become old or lame but we don't have the heart to get rid of it, I want to be able to get another horse and have room for it. If that should happen, I'd have to find another storage area for my wood shavings. Also, what the heck are wood pellets? Surely you don't mean the stuff people use to put in wood stoves. Where do you get wood pellets? I was figuring on using wood chips, but I'm intrigued  Of course I will also be using rubber mats in stalls. 

Also, hubby insists on an all-over concrete pad. Will rubber mats over concrete be adequate or should I put in a wooden sub-floor over the concrete, and then the mats?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Jumping4Joy said:


> A large tack room with spacious lockers is always nice, you don't sound like you want to have boarders, but maybe some day you might, I don't know. I love the barn I board at's tack room; our lockers are really large. Just make it comfortable for you!
> 
> Also, an indoor heated wash stall is lovely, too.
> 
> ...


Great suggestions! But we won't be boarding horses. We both have demanding careers and do not live in a heavily populated area so there isn't the market and for us, this isn't a business. 

I'm afraid we will have to forego the heated wash stall. We do plan on having a concrete pad throughout, but I worry about how bad this is on horses' legs. Hoping rubber mats are enough, but willing to put in a wooden sub-floor over the concrete if necessary. But yeah, I've seen those barns with crazy uneven floors. Will try to post pictures as we progress!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Lots of good ideas.
> 
> 
> stalls that open to a small paddock. the horses love being able to come and go and i love having the option of closing them into a stall if needed. we added a big overhang to the area immediately outside the stalls which the horses love, as it provides additional shelter (we have run-in sheds in the pastures as well, but they really use under the overhang the most).


Lots of great suggestions in your post phantomhorse13! I can't seem to make up my mind about this one though. Do you have dutch doors? If I provide access to the stalls/paddock in very hot weather, won't the barn heat up and fill up with flies? If I provide access in very cold weather, won't the barn temperature drop down even further than if it was all shut tight? Or does it not really matter because the temperature is going to drop by the end of the day anyway? It gets REALLY cold here, but I've been inside barns that remained above freezing as long as the horses were in them and the doors were shut. Am I sacrificing a nice warm barn by leaving the doors open for the horses to come in and out? Would appreciate anyone's thoughts on this!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Rubber mats are fine. My barn is concrete floor with mats over top and it works excellent. 

And yes, I mean wood burning pellets lol. They are great as you gp through far less bedding and they clump nicely for urine. I prefer Crabbe pellets you get from co op farm store (your name leads me to believe you are in the maritime provinces, so you would have a coop country store  ) or the pellets from Home Depot.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> I guess the remaining question is can my husband live with a 16 x 24ft space for his tractor and farm equipment? Or do we need to build even bigger? We have the room, but it will depend on what this would mean to the budget.


No and you would regret doing that:-(

1. Way too short on space, especially if anything needs worked on.

2. Consider the fumes in the barn. Not safe with hay and shavings, especially in hot weather, plus I wouldn't want the horses inhaling fumes for too long.

Our big farm tractor and bush hog are two things in Mr WTW's workshop. My compact John Deere 4110, the little Husky lawn tractor, both 4wheelers and my Saturn are in the house garage, which is a 2-1/2 cars size. Yes, things are snug in there lollol 

That is because it takes an Act of Congress to get thru the alarm system on the workshop and I can have 15 minutes worth of work done, without having to arm wrestle that alarm system.

Paint the 16 x 24 tractor storage area on the ground but also measure width/length of equipment that will be in there, and mark them on the ground. You might find there is little room to walk around, much less for husband to work on anything.

Your other option is to double the size of the structure and wall off enough space on the other side for your husband. You wouldn't need another circuit box, if the first one is big enough, you could run wiring overhead in the barn to the other side. Hubby might like a cement floor but I didn't say that lol Mr. WTW has a cement floor and it was a smart move, even though I choked when I wrote the check but, the entire 36 X 50 floor space got cemented.

One thing I forgot earlier: Fire extinguishers. Have fire extinguishers and have them clearly visible before your insurance agent comes out to do an inspection for replacement value and to take pictures


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> Lots of great suggestions in your post phantomhorse13! I can't seem to make up my mind about this one though. Do you have dutch doors? If I provide access to the stalls/paddock in very hot weather, won't the barn heat up and fill up with flies? If I provide access in very cold weather, won't the barn temperature drop down even further than if it was all shut tight? Or does it not really matter because the temperature is going to drop by the end of the day anyway? It gets REALLY cold here, but I've been inside barns that remained above freezing as long as the horses were in them and the doors were shut. Am I sacrificing a nice warm barn by leaving the doors open for the horses to come in and out?


We do have dutch doors. Flies don't seem to be an issue as its dark in the barn and they prefer the light (same reason they generally don't go into loafing sheds in pastures). 

Our horses are out 24/7 unless someone is sick/hurt, so the doors to the stalls are always open. The stall doors open to the direction the wind doesn't come from in the winter, so cold air isn't blasting into the barn normally. It certainly will get below freezing in the cold (and this winter was record-setting cold for us), but we blanket as necessary to keep the horses comfortable.

I know our horses would much rather be blanketed than stuck in jail in the cold!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay first of all I cannot believe no one mentioned the one most important thing a barn should have for good health and that's ventilation! Ventilation! Ventilation! without having drafts ( I don't mean as in the horse lol ) But definitely a well ventilated barn that is warm in winter cool in summer. A barn set up to make chores easier is also key in the design. Dry feed and tack room combo is good for a private barn. Mats over cement is good enough no need to install wood flooring over concrete. Having the concrete is great when you want to strip the stalls and remove the mats to clean out corners and such. If your husband does store his equipment in the barn DO NOT STORE FLAMABLES in barn! They have liquid flame ******ant you can apply to wood areas that help slow burning incase of barn fire. Dutch doors are excellent idea for quick escape or to have runs attached. Indoor wash stall or groom area is good but being private barn is not mandatory. Nice wash area outside is good idea. 
Good luck on your new barn. 
TRR


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> No and you would regret doing that:-(
> 
> 1. Way too short on space, especially if anything needs worked on.
> 
> ...


YES, already thought of fire extiguishers, but a good reminder! And his area would be completely walled off - floor to ceiling so absolutely no fumes. That is an absolute condition for me. Also, he's NOT a handy-man! He will not be using it as a workshop since he couldn't even if he wanted to (don't tell him I said that, lol). So the space will mainly be used to store a farm tractor that is currently stored in a 9 x 15 portable garage (said garage will remain on property to store bushhog, spreader and odds and ends). We also have a 12 x 20 ft baby barn that houses our lawn tractor and one ATV (the other is usually in our attached garage). So to make it clear, he will not be using the 16 x 24 space alone to store his stuff. It will just make it a whole lot easier to get the tractor out to clear snow out of the driveway after a storm (and in doing so, he clears a nice wide path for me to get to the barn!). Gosh, we sound like such farmers, lol. We actually both work in offices, but can't wait to come home at the end of the day, throw off our suits and get our hands dirty! 

But again, your suggestion of visualizing the space by painting it out makes a whole lot of sense. We will definitely do that, no matter what the dimensions are.

Keep the suggestions coming - they're all good! Tonight we meet with the contractor and see what our budget ACTUALLY allows us to do! If we can go bigger, we certainly will.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

NBEventer said:


> Rubber mats are fine. My barn is concrete floor with mats over top and it works excellent.
> 
> And yes, I mean wood burning pellets lol. They are great as you gp through far less bedding and they clump nicely for urine. I prefer Crabbe pellets you get from co op farm store (your name leads me to believe you are in the maritime provinces, so you would have a coop country store  ) or the pellets from Home Depot.


HUh, never would have thought of that! Yes, I'm in NB  We have a coop country store. I would have thought they would be an expensive choice for bedding but will keep them in mind!


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> HUh, never would have thought of that! Yes, I'm in NB  We have a coop country store. I would have thought they would be an expensive choice for bedding but will keep them in mind!


Bedding storage is a pain! Another reason having a separate hay/bedding storage building would be ideal! A girl can dream, right :lol: I'm in SE NB and there are people around here who will deliver shavings and/or sawdust but the dump trailer load, but then you have to store it. I believe Coop stores also sell bagged shavings? It will cost a lot more but its much easier to store and handle. I haven't tried wood pellets myself but when I run out of shavings I'm going to try them for sure


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Clwhizy pellets would work awesome for you since your crew is hardly inside. Put them in dry, usually takes 2 - 3 bags to fill a stall. They will break up as the horses walk on them and pee etc... When you go to muck out all the pellets fall thru the fork so you only take out poop and pee clumps. I only need to redo my stalls once or twice a month depending how often my girls are in. And mine are in much more then yours lol and I like deep bedding. Hardwood pellets are best as they are less dusty 

Acadian where in NB are you? I'm in Sussex area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

NBEventer said:


> Clwhizy pellets would work awesome for you since your crew is hardly inside. Put them in dry, usually takes 2 - 3 bags to fill a stall. They will break up as the horses walk on them and pee etc... When you go to muck out all the pellets fall thru the fork so you only take out poop and pee clumps. I only need to redo my stalls once or twice a month depending how often my girls are in. And mine are in much more then yours lol and I like deep bedding. Hardwood pellets are best as they are less dusty
> 
> Acadian where in NB are you? I'm in Sussex area.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm right outside Fredericton NB... once or twice a month??? Holy cow! I have to try this stuff! Have you looked into the composition? In other words, are there chemicals or other ingredients that might be bad for the horses?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

They are safe for bedding. No real chemicals involved in the process of making pellets. They are basically compressed saw dust. They are actually really popular to use as horse bedding, and cat litter... heck I use them for rabbit litter lol.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

NBEventer said:


> They are safe for bedding. No real chemicals involved in the process of making pellets. They are basically compressed saw dust. They are actually really popular to use as horse bedding, and cat litter... heck I use them for rabbit litter lol.


Awesome. Guess I have a lot to learn! Last time I owned a horse was 20 yrs ago and so much has changed since! Of course when I had my horse 20 yrs ago he lived in a shed without running water or electricity. Sheer madness. But I'd have done anything to have a horse back then even if it meant doing everything the hard way! I'm too old now to be hauling buckets of water over snowdrifts wearing snowshoes everyday for four months of the year!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Haha I hear ya! This was our first winter with our own barn. We didn't get the water hooked up in the barn for the winter so I was lugging buckets from the house. Was not fun at all lol. 

Things have changed, I started 25 years ago and it is not at all the same as it was when I first started. If you ever need a hand i'm not far from you  I sent you a pm.


----------

